# French GPS site for Aires etc.



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

list of 277 aires etc which some may find very useful

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/gps.php

Here it is via Google translation site
http://translate.google.com/transla...=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&safe=off&prev=/language_tools

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Use of Google translator*

Hi Steve
The aires list is very helpful but I am not sure how to use the translator  , please could you advise?
Regards
Manxmaid (thickie!)


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Just tried the links and both seem to work so you must be asking about the translator in relation to other sites etc.

Go to www.google.co.uk
Click on the Language Tools link
The new page gives you various options.

1.	Insert/paste your text to be converted in the largish box, select type of translation (English to French, German to English etc) then click the "translate" button.

2.	Insert your web address in to the box by "Translate a web page", select type of translation then click "Translate".

That's all there is to it. Any questions, get back to me.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the link Steve, spent quite a few hours figuring out how to get them into a form I could download to my GPS:roll: . I have used EasyGPS but this doesn't let you import them, ExpertEasyGPS does though. Getting them into CSV format was easy, after I figured out what format the data needed to be in I got them into ExpEasyGPS. This then allows for exporting to Garmins mapsource format,  I might try to have a go of getting them into Autoroute pushpin format as well.


----------



## 90692 (May 1, 2005)

*Aires*

Hi Steve,
Thank you, just found your list of Aires, very handy indeed.
We always seem to spend time most evenings when unable for one reason or another to use sites, looking around for good places to stop and then we compromise and end up somewhere that is not totally satisfactory and inevitably next morning 10 minutes after we set off on our travels we come across a really superb spot.
Regards
SL510


----------

